# Persian: dominant



## seitt

Greetings

Am I right in thinking that henpecked (used of a husband whose wife bosses him around) is ‘زن‌ذلیل’ in Persian?

What is the opposite of ‘زن‌ذلیل’? Turkish says ‘kazak’, but I don't think English has one – you just have to say “dominant”.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Treaty

I don't know an exact word for this but I feel there should be one. 
A close word is آقا بالا سر (āqā-bālā-sar = boss, control-freak) that is used for all contests not just family relationships. There are other expressions like آقای خانه or رییسِ خانه that are used to imply the authority (the latter can be used for the wife as well).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour Simon,

Oui, c'est bien cela, henpecked ou زن ذلیل est "un mari domin[COLOR=#0]é[/COLOR] par sa femme" / dont la femme porte la culotte.
http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/henpecked

Voir [COLOR=#0]é[/COLOR]galement : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2658614&highlight=un+homme+domine


> What is the opposite of ‘زن‌ذلیل’?


 c'est un مرد سالار / Mard Salar.
A lire [COLOR=#0]é[/COLOR]galement : مرد سالاری / masculism


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you both, truly most helpful.

I wonder if we can use زن سالار for a dominant woman? (Again without an extra kasreh?)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oui 

مرد زن سالار Un homme dont la femme porte la culotte / mari domin[COLOR=#0]é[/COLOR] par sa femme : Mard-*e* Zan Salar
زن مرد سالار Une femme dont le mari porte la culotte / femme domin[COLOR=#0]é[/COLOR]e par son mari : Zan-*e* Mard Salar

Un exemple :


> " سعید درخشان که احتمالاً چهره آرمانی و ایده آل یک مرد زن سالار و البته زن ذلیل است از ابتدای سریال با تشویق جماعت بانوان روبرو می شود.
> http://www.tebyan.net/newindex.aspx?pid=9869


----------



## darush

Hi Simon,
Dominant woman is سلیطه/salite.
(there is no extra kasre between _zan _and _salar_).


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------



## seitt

Whoops, the system wouldn't let me edit.
In زن مرد سالار, can we interpret thekasre after زن as meaning 'of'? I.e.'the wife of a dominant man'?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Non non, ici, ce kasre "e" signifie plutôt "une" et en anglais "a" -----> Zan-e = "a woman ..." / "une femme".


----------



## seitt

Merci beaucoup, parfait!
Many thanks, perfect!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

De rien !

D'autres exemples :

Toup-e Ghermez or Yek toup-e Ghermez = une balle / un ballon rouge
Ketab-e Narenji = Un livre orange ( de couleur orange)

Etc...
Donc, Zan-e Mard salar or Yek Zan-e Mard Salar =  Une femme soumise


----------



## seitt

Merci mille fois!

Il me semble que Xsālār a deux sens:
1 (comme adjectif) dominé par X:
ملی خیلی زنِ مردسالاره – بدون اجازه از شوهرش حتی هم از خونه بیرون نمی‌آد!
2 (comme substantif) (un/une) X qui domine
پری یه زن‌سالار واقعیه – بدون اجازه‌اش شوهرش حتی هم از خونه بیرون نمی‌ره!

Que dites-vous? Est-ce que mes exemples sont corrects?


Thanks a thousand times!

It seems to me that Xsālār has two meanings:
1 (as an adjective) dominated by X:
ملی خیلی زنِ مردسالاره – بدون اجازه از شوهرش حتی هم از خونه بیرون نمی‌آد!
2 (as a noun) (a/an) X who dominates:
پری یه زن‌سالار واقعیه – بدون اجازه‌اش شوهرش حتی هم از خونه بیرون نمی‌ره!

What do you say to this? Are my examples correct?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Merci mille fois!
> 
> Il me semble que Xsālār a deux sens:
> 1 (comme adjectif) dominé par X:
> ملی خیلی زنِ مردسالاره – بدون اجازه از شوهرش حتی هم از خونه بیرون نمی‌آد!
> 2 (comme substantif) (un/une) X qui domine
> پری یه زن‌سالار واقعیه – بدون اجازه‌اش شوهرش حتی هم از خونه بیرون نمی‌ره!
> 
> Que dites-vous? Est-ce que mes exemples sont corrects?


Oui, mais *il y a qqs petites fautes * : et faites surtout attention aux ordres des mots : حتی *از خونه هم* est correct et non *حتی هم از خونه*
ملی خیلی *زنِ مردسالاریه* / *زن* *مرد سالاری است,* بدون *اجازه شوهرش* حتی *از خونه هم* بیرون نمی‌آد 
پری یه *مردسالار* واقعیه / بدون *اجازه‌ شوهرش* حتی *از خونه هم* بیرون نمی‌ره


----------



## colognial

seitt said:


> Greetings
> 
> Am I right in thinking that henpecked (used of a husband whose wife bosses him around) is ‘زن‌ذلیل’ in Persian?
> 
> What is the opposite of ‘زن‌ذلیل’? Turkish says ‘kazak’, but I don't think English has one – you just have to say “dominant”.
> 
> Best wishes, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



I believe the word is 'domineering'.


----------



## seitt

Pour IMANAKBARI:
Merci beaucoup, tout est devenu clair maintenant.
For colognial:
Excellent - I can't believe the word slipped my mind.


----------

